# Should people buy bettas if...



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

... they do not have the money to properly care of for it?

A lot of times, when I am giving betta advice, money comes up as being an issue. I have known that fish keeping costs A LOT of money. 

Is it fair to the betta? Is it fair to the person?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think money can be that much of an issue, betta are the most affordable fish...
If it comes up, advise them to look for tanks on craigslist, or even at stores that sell things used..
Really, the only things a person needs to buy new is a heater, thermometer and food..
I think if someone loves their fish and already has it they should pull through with it... If they don't have a fish they should be encouraged to save up money for it...

Is it fair to the fish... Yes, I think. There's so many out there who have owners who don't try, having an owner who at least cares and is trying to do good is a blessing for a fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

I struggled with this issue myself. Even keeping a 2.5gal has run me over $100 and that's pretty daunting. I knew it would be easier to just keep one in a jar, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it knowing my fish would be miserable. 
So I would have to say, yes. If you know you can't afford it or aren't willing to spend the money, I would say don't do it. You'll just end up with dead fishies :/


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

This totally depends on the skill level of the owner. 

Unless it's winter, a heater isn't NECESSARY unless your betta's water temperature is consistently falling below 70 or it's SICK. 

MadameD. How did you end up spending $100 on your 2.5G.

Since I bought my girls in July, I've only spent $1-2 on them. (Water & Electricity)

But keep in mind, I did what I could to make sure I picked out a good healthy betta. So far so good.

If I chose one that was sick, I could have easily spent $20 on medications and other remedies.

Yes, I feel bad when I see sick and deformed one, but I don't have the time or experience to nurse those back to health.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, it wasn't just $100 on the tank itself, but all the things I needed for fish care. Like gravel siphon, water conditioner, test kit, gravel, decorations, heaters (I bought a bum hydro theo I had to replace), food, etc.
It all added up quickly, and for a college student ... it was a good bit of money. 
I want to get a job so I can earn more and upgrade it!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Huh yea I can do a betta tank for $40, tank included.
I did spend $50 on my test kit but it branches out to all 5 of my fish tanks. Really with a small betta in a small tank you don't need a test kit to keep it healthy.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

My opinion is no and i will elaborate with a paradigm that doesnt involve bettas. I have 2 canaries one male one female in dif cages.

Initial costs aside (about 50 euro for the both of them including cages the female been a purchase new branches, food and feeders) it costs 5 euro monthly to provide food,water fruit and clean the cage. Now you will say 5 euros is much? No it isnt. That is until something not in the plan occurs.

I had the male been attacked by a hawk severing 3 of its toes. I thought the guy would die on me. I got him to the doc for two visits and medication and folding his remaining fingers in casts in order to place them in the right position because they were mauled. All that would cost me around 100 euros but the doc been a good guy let me pay only half the expenses (i am unemployed and for once someone cared).
100 euros which ofc i would give but it would have cost me delaying bills taxes and so on.

A betta's initial costs are around 10-30 euro but if something goes awry you might need to waste triple that amount in equipment (medical tanks, better food, medicine, salts and the list goes on). So its not so dif from the example above.

In conclusion my opinion is this: It is affordable to have an animal and care for it in a daily basis but if you really care for it you need to be ready to spend more in case of emergency. If an owner for whatever reason cant afford that it is better not to have an animal. Especially if your income depends on others (i.e. teens for example) and the one responsible for your income has the altitude: its just a fish/bird whatever.
This becomes even worse for bettas since they cost next to nothing to purchase and most people see them as expendable.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I don't think money can be that much of an issue, betta are the most affordable fish...
> If it comes up, advise them to look for tanks on craigslist, or even at stores that sell things used..
> Really, the only things a person needs to buy new is a heater, thermometer and food..
> I think if someone loves their fish and already has it they should pull through with it... If they don't have a fish they should be encouraged to save up money for it...
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Most people don't understand the commitment level needed to maintain betta's. It's a lot more than just throwing a fish in a bowl and feeding it. Yes the expense can add up but much like anything else you have to count the cost. Once I opened that door I knew there was no turning back. I love my betta's and do all that I can to maintain their good health and well being. Forums like this one are perfect for beginners too experts to learn, exchange ideas and solutions. If it helps one person become a better well informed owner of these tiny creatures then it is worth it.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

With my first betta back in June I spent the most to get him set up, about $100 dollars with the $45 5g tank kit, good quality food, thermometer, etc. Each betta after was a lot less because I had most of the equipment needed. Now it's a matter of a tank, which the 2.5 here is around $12, a thermometer, substrate, and plants/hiding spots. Mine don't need heaters until around October. I now have 5 bettas all in different size and style tanks, and they are happy and healthy fish!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^+1
Getting into the hobby often costs a lot more atfirst. I mean I must have spent over $100 on all my supplies by now, especially on plants. But if I were to do a second tank, all I would need to buy is the tank, filter heater and fish. I still have left over substrate and plants. enough to stock another 2.5g pretty well


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree that people fail to realize that it costs more then the .5 bowls and food. Being marketed as a "easy to take care of pet", people whom do not have a lot of money to make upgrades or anything of the sorts fall into this trap.

My set up cost me around 150 with all the upgrades and such.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

bettasloveme said:


> I agree that people fail to realize that it costs more then the .5 bowls and food. Being marketed as a "easy to take care of pet", people whom do not have a lot of money to make upgrades or anything of the sorts fall into this trap.
> 
> My set up cost me around 150 with all the upgrades and such.


That's more than I'm spending on my 90 gallon. :shock:


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

Olympia said:


> That's more than I'm spending on my 90 gallon. :shock:


Haha, I wanted all the upgraded filters and such so I would have the "best" in my tanks. 

Aqua clear filters don't come cheap y'know.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

bettasloveme said:


> Haha, I wanted all the upgraded filters and such so I would have the "best" in my tanks.
> 
> Aqua clear filters don't come cheap y'know.


Neither do fluval canister filters y'know. ;-)


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Neither do fluval canister filters y'know. ;-)


I have seen. :0
Plus I have tons of plants and decor... I think my fish was the cheapest thing in the tank! :lol:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

bettasloveme said:


> I have seen. :0
> Plus I have tons of plants and decor... I think my fish was the cheapest thing in the tank! :lol:


mine is! my betta was only 1.99 whilst the RCS were $2 ea!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

My CT girls were on sale for $2.99 each.

And the 2.5, 5 and 10 standard tanks were cheap on CL. 

If I hadn't splurged on the Fluval Spec tank, I'd be proud of my frugality!

Now am feeling the pull of plants and shrimp, Which is a whole new level of spendaholism. Gah!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Water changes are the cheapest medicine ever.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

I totally agree! Start up costs, AKA, setup for your first fish ever can be expensive, especially if you don't know what you're doing or if something goes wrong.


----------



## stephanier (Jul 15, 2012)

I would encourage them to look on craigslist and ebay for the items they need to set up the tank. I got a 2.5 gallon tank on ebay for $18 that had barely been used. The same tank costs $40 in the store. I also got a gravel vac for $2.50 off ebay. After the inital set-up, fish keeping is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Water changes are the cheapest medicine ever.


IMHO, water changes are the best prevention not medicine per ce. You can prevent a disease (and prevention is indeed the best defense) but there comes a time where medical care is unavoidable, and that means you need to either plan ahead or be ready for added expenses (unless you have access to natural resources, which sadly not all do). Plus you need some expenses for adjustments and that means softeners, anti stress, salts, test kits etc etc all that adds.

My 2cents.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> My opinion is no and i will elaborate with a paradigm that doesnt involve bettas. I have 2 canaries one male one female in dif cages.
> 
> Initial costs aside (about 50 euro for the both of them including cages the female been a purchase new branches, food and feeders) it costs 5 euro monthly to provide food,water fruit and clean the cage. Now you will say 5 euros is much? No it isnt. That is until something not in the plan occurs.
> 
> ...



A hawk!

How did that happen?!?

I am glad. Your canary is ok now.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

stephanier said:


> I would encourage them to look on craigslist and ebay for the items they need to set up the tank. I got a 2.5 gallon tank on ebay for $18 that had barely been used. The same tank costs $40 in the store. I also got a gravel vac for $2.50 off ebay. After the inital set-up, fish keeping is pretty inexpensive.


Is this the vac you got?

How does it work? Is it sturdy?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Gr...058?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfd05761a


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> A hawk!
> 
> How did that happen?!?
> 
> I am glad. Your canary is ok now.


Thanks!

Your guess is as good as mine what does a hawk do in a city. I have heard though that there are certain pps around here that have them as pets and release them to hunt and they return home. Dont know if it is true or not though.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Pilot00 makes an interesting point using the canaries.

I had cats for years. They didn't cost so much. But then I moved to a city, later lost my job, and twice one of the 2 cats got sick. The estimate for one cat was $3700 for a couple days and I could not get approved for that amount, so they put her down. Another friend had her cat need surgery and it cost her also somewhere around $3500, later it cost another $500. 

My point is that now that I have no cats, I will not get another one because I am not rich enough to pay for the worst case scenerio, even though I see those heartbreaking ads on tv to go adopt a cat or dog that needs a home. Since animal pet insurance also does not cover pre-existing conditions, insurance is really no "insurance" that nothing bad will happen either.

But with bettas, I can pay for the worst case scenerio. Now, if you're a high school or middle school kid and your parents aren't exactly "animal people", then maybe one betta and one aquarium kit with a heater and meds and food should definitely be your limit, unless you have a job for your hobby.

Sorry for the long-winded response!

By the way, if I ever move I would love to give away some betta things to young people who know how to take care of a betta but maybe don't have funds. Wonder how I could do that locally?

Also - should people get another betta if they can't give it a full 5 gallon tank or more? Or is it ok to get another one and give it less, considering that so many bettas probably don't ever get adopted?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Mursey I think the tank size depends on the individual fish.

When I had the 5 boys, they werehappya dn active in their 1 gallon tanks, and interacted with me a lot.

This was from 2004-2008.

Prana doesn't like to swim as much as Qi does, though she wiggles and interacts. I think she'd be fine in 1 gallon.

Qi is more exploratory and would probably love a 10 all to herself as long as I gave her enough attention!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine what does a hawk do in a city. I have heard though that there are certain pps around here that have them as pets and release them to hunt and they return home. Dont know if it is true or not though.


Did it fly through the window? Or was his cage outside for sunning?

Oh my goodness!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Mursey I think the tank size depends on the individual fish.
> 
> When I had the 5 boys, they werehappya dn active in their 1 gallon tanks, and interacted with me a lot.
> 
> ...


I agree regarding fish personality and tank size. It also depends on the dedication of the individual. If one is willing to do the daily water chanes to keep the tank in optimum conditions then go for it. It's easier to find a place for several 1 and 2 g tanks than it is for a 10 or 20 g. My Freyja loves exploring whereas my HM kinda likes to chill out and soak it all in so to speak.


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

My female was 4 dollars as well as my male. I bought them from a non chain LFS. 

I also have an excess of betta food... I need to post a freecycle/cregs list posting for it. 

To be honest, I feel that the _wrong _people use the bowls as an excuse to get the betta, and then later never follow up on the water changes.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would say it was expensive but very fun totally worth every penny spent...


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Did it fly through the window? Or was his cage outside for sunning?
> 
> Oh my goodness!


Sadly no, i had them in the balcony to get some fresh air and sun. I was both lucky and stupid at the same time. I heard the screech but at first i thought it was a parrot on the nearest apartment. My canaries and he/she have almost daily conversations. When i heard it a second time i rushed just to be on the safe side. The hawk had already wounded my little fella and was trying to lift the whole cage. I feel guilty and lucky at the same time.


:BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGsad::BIGsad:

On the subject of betta tanks, now that i know better i wouldnt keep a betta (or any other fish) in something less than 5g. I know they do ok in less but consider this: Were do YOU want to live? In an apartment of 30 square meters or in an appartment of 70+ ?


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

I always try to give my betta the biggest home. It shows through their activity in the tank when I get them the bigger home.

For example, my rescue was sitting on the corner of the vase in the fish store. The lady said he sat on the corner all the time and tried to get me to get a livelier betta. I got him instead, and he perked up the second day and has not stopped moving since.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

From what other members have reported, tank size can fluctuate with betta personality. There was a member that got a 5gal tank for theirs, but it was too big for him. He had a more relaxed personality and much preferred the 1gal bowl she moved him too. 
But other fish are more exploratory than others and like 5-10gal.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

MadameDesu said:


> From what other members have reported, tank size can fluctuate with betta personality. There was a member that got a 5gal tank for theirs, but it was too big for him. He had a more relaxed personality and much preferred the 1gal bowl she moved him too.
> But other fish are more exploratory than others and like 5-10gal.


I have read that as well, but i have never heard that elsewhere. It most probably has been an exception IMHO. A really shy betta?


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Freyja said:


> I agree regarding fish personality and tank size. It also depends on the dedication of the individual. If one is willing to do the daily water chanes to keep the tank in optimum conditions then go for it. It's easier to find a place for several 1 and 2 g tanks than it is for a 10 or 20 g. My Freyja loves exploring whereas my HM kinda likes to chill out and soak it all in so to speak.



I see what you both are saying. Some of my fish seem happier with less space, there are others where I don't dare. I have one very tiny betta with SBD and epsom does not seem to be helping, so he has a small manageable tank (2.5 gallon.) . I think a bigger tank would not help him. One fish I have seems happy as long as he has leaf hammocks and is close to me. 2 others seem like they will be MAD if I give them less space.

Hmm.. something to think about.


----------

